# new fly line



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Its time to replace my fly line and i am trying to decide which line to go with. I am looking for a 5wt floating trout line.

The possibilities i have been thinking about so far are cortland 555, cortland lazer line, s.a. gpx, and s.a. shark skin (might be out of price range). 

Whats your opinions with these lines, and is there anything else should i look at?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i use the GPX taper and love (shark skin) well worth the 100 bucks. i love hearing the zing from the line when i load and shoot and the feeling in my hands, just my opinion


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Also what about airflo ridge line?


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cortland 555 is super smooth, rio grand is EXCELLENT, as for the SA sharkskin I absolutely HATED it, had some that cracked and wore out after only 1 yr and that was taking care of it. People I think just buy it for for a status statement, but I'd stay away.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> Cortland 555 is super smooth, rio grand is EXCELLENT, as for the SA sharkskin I absolutely HATED it, had some that cracked and wore out after only 1 yr and that was taking care of it. People I think just buy it for for a status statement, but I'd stay away.


i have yet to have an issue with the stuff. i run it through a rag when i get home and i dont store it in gasoline.... its going on a year the color hasent faded, it still floats as high as it did new, and not a knick on it at all


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> Cortland 555 is super smooth, rio grand is EXCELLENT, as for the SA sharkskin I absolutely HATED it, had some that cracked and wore out after only 1 yr and that was taking care of it. People I think just buy it for for a status statement, but I'd stay away.


many of my friends use Scientific Anglers GPX
555 - good
Rio LT- very good especially cold weather
Rio Grand - very good for fast tip rods
444 Lazer - OK but cracked on me, I think from being in truck in hot summer sun
Sharkskin - need gloves when playing large fish like salmon - ouch 
Orvis Generation 3 - very good in warm weather

My favorite to cast is Royal Wulff Triangle Taper. It is forgiving of my poor casting skills.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

How well do you cast and what size of waters do you normally fish ? A very reasonably priced 5 wt DT may be your best answer. There is no reason for having a $50 plus line if your casting 30 ft 95% of the time.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Cortland 555, Rio Gold or Rio LT

I like the SA Sharkskin but I cant justify the price. For the cost of one spool of Sharkskin I can get 3 spools of 555


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been fly fishing for about 4 years now. i would say i am a decent caster, not a pro. I fish lots of different size water, green, provo, smaller streams, lakes, just about everything.

I am kind of leaning towards the 555 at the moment, unless you guys convince me otherwise.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

blownsmok97 said:


> I have been fly fishing for about 4 years now. i would say i am a decent caster, not a pro. I fish lots of different size water, green, provo, smaller streams, lakes, just about everything.
> 
> I am kind of leaning towards the 555 at the moment, unless you guys convince me otherwise.


The expense should be put into sinking lines or sink tip--------- there's were you will see the difference on putting fish to hand. I have had 4 Rio's given to me- I like them- won't pay for them though.
Buy a DT no matter what you get unless a WF is really called for.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lazer line sucks. Don't waste your money. It soured me to the point where I don't believe I'll buy any Cortland lines anymore. So I wouldn't buy the 555 either. 

I have Rio Grand and like it, but it is designed for a faster action rod. It's a half size overweighted. I would look at the Rio Gold as well. That will probably be my next line if I don't venture into the Scientific Anglers realm....which as of now, I don't have any reason to leave Rio. 

Sharkskin is one that there is no middle ground with almost everyone. Either one hated it or they loved it and swear by it. I've heard both reports. But I'm not spending $100 on a line either way, so that one isn't for me.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinking cortland 555, or rio grand. I found some rio grand for really cheap. Which should i go with?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone tried these??
http://allenflyfishing.com/flyline.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would go with the RIO if it twer me.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I tried some Cortland 555 and I was very disapointed with how fast it wore out and I am not so good of a fly caster to notice a difference in the castability compared to 444 line. I went back to 444 double taper so I could get a little more mileage from it. I have been using it for several years now and have yet to flip it. My 2 cents.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Rio Grand, without even thinking twice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Lazer line sucks. .........................................
> 
> I have Rio Grand and like it, but it is designed for a faster action rod. It's a half size overweighted. .......................quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Anyone tried these??
> http://allenflyfishing.com/flyline.html


Never heard of it. Did you try some?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No, just heard about it on a blog. Wish I knew more... for the price I may have to order some anyway!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> tacokid789 said:
> 
> 
> > Cortland 555 is super smooth, rio grand is EXCELLENT, as for the SA sharkskin I absolutely HATED it, had some that cracked and wore out after only 1 yr and that was taking care of it. People I think just buy it for for a status statement, but I'd stay away.
> ...


tacokid got told! :lol: stop storing your line in gas :roll: . I had sharkskin too and didnt care for it at all. It gave me some good line burns, and made too much noise while casting. But thats just me.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok so I got a wild hair.. I found a sage launch on clearance so I ended up buying it and I got some sage performance taper 2 line to go with it on clearance also.
I heard it was made by rio. Any body had any luck with this line? I guess I. Will try it and see how it goes..


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a good line. Sage's sister company, Rio, produces it. It has a good all around trout taper. It has a nice slick finish.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

With that sage guess you wont need any of the rods in my garage then :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

WF or DT ?


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Rio.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Sage owns Rio and Redington.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

blownsmok97 said:


> Ok so I got a wild hair.. I found a sage launch on clearance so I ended up buying it and I got some sage performance taper 2 line to go with it on clearance also.
> I heard it was made by rio. Any body had any luck with this line? I guess I. Will try it and see how it goes..


I have the Perfomance 2 on my Sage Launch in 8 wt this winter. I've only fished it 3 days so far, but like it. Very slick, shoots well, floats well, etc. We'll see on durability as time goes on.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

ping89w said:


> Sage owns Rio and Redington.


Sage doesn't own Rio (not sure on the Redington), but the same company that owns Sage owns Rio.

Some of the best line out there. The Rio Grand cast well because it is a line heavier tip, which is why it is good with tip flex or faster rods.
I have several Rio lines, but in my opinion, nothing comes close to Sharkskin. I have it in all weights. The GPX is 1/2 line heavier so great casting, and I use full flex rods.
Never had any issues with cracks and big fish and I have caught my share.
Justify the price? Regular line is in the $65. range now, so another $30. or so for a line that has been Proven to last twice as long...no justifying here. I am talking hard core fishing as well.

Other choices are the Windcutter II. It is reverse with the front of the line being lighter. Shoots line beautifully.

I have the older Ridgeline and must say, it floats like a cork. Outstanding line, but terrible memory...something I hope they corrected.

The line is way more important than the reel. Never skimp on the line.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> With that sage guess you wont need any of the rods in my garage then :shock:


I don't have a 3 weight rod yet...


----------

